# Smoking teen



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I have yet again caught my dd smoking. She lies all the time saying she quit and she doesn't do it anymore but we catch her all the time. We have gone the mainstream route with grounding and taking privileges away but that hasn't work in the past. DH wants to ground her again but I don't agree. I thought of having her volunteer at the hospital on the cancer floor and let her see the side effects of smoking maybe she would actually learn and understand WHY I don't want her smoking. Do you all have any other ideas?


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes.

I started smoking when I was thirteen and quit eight months ago. I quit for four months in 2000 and other than that, the only time I have ever been able to quit was when I was pregnant, which doesn't count because the pregnancy hormones made cigarettes and coffee taste so incredibly nasty to me.

What helped me is an online support forum:

http://www.quitnet.com/

where your daughter would absolutely not be the only teen.

I did want to mention that many of the people on the forum do use nicotine replacements, such as gums or patches, but I didn't and strongly recommend that your daughter doesn't either. The reasons are spelled out better than I can here:

http://www.whyquit.com/

Please don't make your daughter feel any worse about herself than she already does . For my entire adult life, my mother never missed the opportunity to remind me that she thought that I smelled bad and that being in the same room with me made her physically ill. She refused to hug me except under extreme duress, such as when my sister died.

Making me feel unlovable did not give me the strength I needed to quit smoking.

Be her cheerleader. Congratulate her for going three days without a cigarette, then a week, then two weeks, then a year. Remind her that she is doing something very difficult that many adults can't do. Some people who have quit both heroin and tobacco will tell you that quitting tobacco was more difficult.


----------



## faeriewisp (Mar 13, 2005)

SHe probably doesn't want to quit. And surely it has to do with peer pressure.

What kind of relationship do you have with your daughter? I sneak smoked as a teen and I don't know what my parents could have done to make me stop. I was very rebellious and would have managed it anyway. Grounding did not work for me -- it only made me more defiant.

THis is a really tough question. Maybe we'd be able to help more if you shared more insight on her temperment.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Your dd most likely knows what smoking will do to her.

How old is your dd?

Do you or another adult in her life smoke?

I smoked for almost 11 years or so. I started when I was 12 nothing was going to make me stop until I decided to stop on my own.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I started smoking when I was 12 and just quit for good a little over 2 1/2 years ago, when I got pg with ds2. I was in my late 20s and finally realized how dumb I was being. I'm sorry to say that nothing my parents did could stop me from doing it. They grounded me, they screamed at me, they searched my belongings, they even put a bucket over my head and made me smoke until I barfed. I guess it was all just part of my rebellion.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

a few questions...
and i have never smoked. i have severe asthama as do 2 of my kids...
who buys the smokes for her?
does she smoke at home, in the house?
what is the family standard on smoking...

in our family we have zero tolerance...
if she is buying them with her allowance $ then cut the allowance...

if she is smoking w. a certain group of friends, then its time to find new friends...

you are the parent.. shes the teen... is this the only area she is rebelling in?


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

make her smoke a whole pack of full-strenght marlboro one after the other (under the threat of being grounded, or something like that). That should gross her out from smoking anymore.
When I was a teen, I have a friend who's parents did that, and that was the end of her smoker's life.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I guess some background would have helped, sorry about that. Kayla and I are pretty open on most things, we talk about her life, friends, boys etc. She is 15. I quit smoking 5 years ago, Thanks to Quitnet, so I am familar with that site (It rocks doesnt it?) I do not think she smokes everyday, I really think its more of a social thing. When she is around friends outside of school she is doing it. She is not allowed to smoke in the house, no one is. DH is a smoker. I want her to understand that by choosing to smoke what she is putting into her body. The last time she was caught I made her write me a short report on smoking and its effects. I thought if she knew what was going into her body she would stop. I am amazed it didnt work. She is funny about what she takes in. With all the information kids have now a days and they see all these ads to help people stop I cannot understand why they still think its cool. @@... I ordered a kid, not a teenager! Can I trade her in for a smaller model? lol. She makes me not trust her. She lies about it all the time, she lies about other things to, even though she can talk to me about stuff she still keeps things from me. I could just make her stay home till she graduates, no fun, no dates, no friends... but that isnt realalistic. DH wants to just ground her all the time, like that is helping.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Hmm. Dh wants to ground her for doing what.........he does himself??? And what you did until she was ten???

I dont know have much experience with teenagers but I was one myself, and a double-standard like that would've made me just reach for the ciggies.









How about persuading dh to give up and set an example himself?


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I said that exact thing to him tonight! His response "I am of legal age to smoke if I want to smoke, she isnt of legal age" for him its more of a "I told you not to do it so you better not" issue then me, its a health issue and a trust issue.


----------



## MissAbbyRosesMamma (Apr 28, 2006)

i think having her volunteer at the cancer wing is a great idea. im only 5 years older than her...are yoou sure she still smokes? id smell like an ash tray from hanging out with my one friend, but ive never smoked. my mom used to smell my fingers when i got home...jus a thought but i do like the volunteering idea


----------



## fierymyst (May 27, 2006)

I don't envy you your position, it is one of the greatest fears for me. I have severe asthma from my parents smoking and do not smoke. Neither does dh. Currently they are both very vocal about how nasty a habit it is and the stink but what if that changes. I have even discussed peer pressure with them and education is real good now about smoking but still i worry!

I do wish you luck and wish I could give some great advice....


----------



## Anka (Aug 10, 2005)

I think you need to get your DH to understand the hypocrisy of what he's doing. I know at 15 I felt I was old enough to do as I please, and so were most of my friends... so I wouldn't be suprised if that is what your daughter is thinking too. There is also the teen belief of immortality. You know, it never happens to me. Hence why all the information in the world will not help. because SHE of course won't ever get sick from smoking. I mean... her daddy hasn't.

So yeah, speaking as someone who was that 15 year old, I'd say, get your hubby to quit, and officially because he's worried about his health. I know from myself that if my parents had quit then, I might had too (then again, no guarantees. I still have the occational smoke when drunk. But day to day I think it taste like ash-tray) What did cause me to quit almost completely was meeting my DP who can't stand the smell and taste of smoke.

The "do as I tell you, because that's what I tell you" argument never ever worked on me. Still doesn't


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elfine*
make her smoke a whole pack of full-strenght marlboro one after the other (under the threat of being grounded, or something like that). That should gross her out from smoking anymore.

Ummm....no?

What an awful thing to do!

I used to sneak food when I was younger....can't imagine that having my mother make me eat a whole package of Milky Ways would have done anything but make me physically sick, and not want to eat a whole package again. Not to mention the respect I would lose for my mother.

What will you teach her--not to smoke a whole pack in rapid succession? Duh--she knows that.

Make her feel like crap? Increase her health risks (by upping the dosage of nicotine--a stimulant drug--in her body...a drug to which she is already addicted)? Lose her respect? Boderline on child abuse?

Would you shoot your meth addicted daughter up with a super dose of meth in hopes of curing her?? Or make your alcoholic son slam down a fifth of cheap vodka? I sure hope not!

I'm sorry, but this is horrible advice. (and I hate to say it, but..._Here_ of all places?...)









OP-I have no practical advice....she really has to want to quit. It is an addiction--not just a bad habbit. try the GD forum...they may have some insight.

Kelly


----------



## ImoKit (Jan 20, 2006)

Is there any way you could limit her exposure to the friends she's smoking with?
I don't smoke but one of my friends does mainly because she has a lot of friends who aren't her (and my) school and they all do it. If your dd is only doing it because her friends are doing it, then she might stop if she is no longer in a group of people who are smoking around her. Also she probably won't stop if she knows your dh is because him doing it, undermines the health warning you are trying to give and turns into a power struggle between the smoking father and the daughter he doesn't want smoking.


----------



## Free Spirited Mom (May 10, 2006)

I'm relatively new here and usually just a lurker but I felt i needed to add my 2 cents worth . Anybody that smokes or has smoked knows how addicting it is. Obvisouly, we do not want our kids having such a nasty habit, but all we can do is talk to them and try to educate them on how bad smoking is. I started smoking at 11 and i still smoke unfortunately. I found out my youngest daughter smoked when she was 13 and when i found out, she was already seriously addicted. Sure you can scream, holler, lecture, rant and rave, and ground them, but in the end it has to be their decision to quit. No different than us adults that want to quit. Sure its not good, and i'd be so proud of her if she quit, but it has to be up to her. My only advice is to love her, keep the lines of communication open, and hope that someday in the not too distant future she decides to quit on her own. Other than that, i do not think there is much to do. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies! And I agree the whole make her smoke a whole back in mintues is not a good idea, pretty icky if you ask me. I will just keep an eye out and hope that she stops I guess. Thanks again!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well I definately wouldn't make her smoke a whole pack in succession, that would NOT qualify as AP or NFL and I'm shocked that anyone would post that as a suggestion at this site.









Sounds like she knows the consequences and is choosing to smoke at this point anyway. I went through a smoking phase as a teen and periodically smoked. Peer pressure had nothing to do with it. My dad smoked and my mom hated it and I ended up experimenting. I never became addicted.

At this point you have made your opinion known and had her prove by the paper that she has researched the implications. I'd drop it. If she is rebelling then your reinforcement of how much you dislike it is not going to encourage her to quit. Kids this age need to explore their own power in the world and IMO she probably is doing that. I have a 16 year old dd.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I think your dh and your dd needs to go volunteer. Actually I would make it a family affair.

Then don't help her commit a crime by buying cigerettes or giving her money to. In reality you have about this }{ much control here.

You can hope that volunteering will get your dh to stop.


----------



## Alana (Jan 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
I think your dh and your dd needs to go volunteer. Actually I would make it a family affair.

Then don't help her commit a crime by buying cigerettes or giving her money to. In reality you have about this }{ much control here.

You can hope that volunteering will get your dh to stop.

I agree. Plus, just by writing the paper...and the fact that she is a teenager, she might think she is immune to all that happening to her. I smoked as a teen, and we used to joke around about cancer...the sad thing is, I watched my aunt die of emphysema. She lived in our house and mom took care of her.

Maybe if your dh decides to quit, and he and your dd do it together...that could work well...course your dh would have to want to do that too.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Maybe you could watch the movie "Thank you for Smoking" together? We saw it in the theatre a couple weeks ago, but ir should be on DVD soon. It's the story of a tobacco lobbyist, and it really focuses a lot on how he spins the truth to get people hooked.

dar


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I can remember when I did smoke and my dh would always say let's quit and I never had any desire to do so. One day I just came home from work (which I was the only smoker at) feeling icky. I knew I smelled bad to my co-workers. I got on Quitnet and quit. I have never lit up again. He since then as never mentioned quiting. I mention it to him but he just says "I will someday" that day I fear will never come. I also do not nag her about it, I actually never say anything till she gets caught, thats when I am like"WTH are ya doing! You know this will kill you right?" And it gets dropped till she gets caught again. She knows how I feel about it. People say exsmokers are worse then people who never smoked.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

The movie idea is a great one! Thanks!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I suggest you change tactics.

If it were my child, the sneaking and lying would bother me a whole lot more than the smoking. I'd address the lying and "decriminalize" the smoking. She'd need to use her own money to buy cigs, and she'd have the same rules about "where to smoke" as any adult smoker (in my house, all smokers go outside if they want to smoke.)


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

She won't quit unless she wants to quit, and it doesn't make sense to make an issue out of it just because she's "not old enough." I mean, you can't really call it a health issue when DH has the attitude that he does.

People quit on their own. I did when I was 19. I started thinking about how these eggs are the only ones I've got and I might be ruining them with toxins. My mom smoked before conceiving me and a bit during her pregnancy and I've always believed that my allergies and asthma are because of it. Your daughter will probably realize these things when she gets a bit older and more mature.

By the way, I think the movie is a great idea. I read the book. Teenagers don't like to feel like they are being duped by anyone. Maybe it'll turn her off to smoking if she realizes that she is being taken by the tobacco industry. Maybe teach her about the slavery/tobacco relation too.

I'm sorry you have to go through this. I will be heartbroken if my kids end up smoking. I'll have a hard time letting go too. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

If you are positive she has all the information and is making an informed decision and still doesn't want your loving help in quitting, there isn't much you can do to stop her.

If you don't like her smoking in the house, tell her. Since you have quit, you probably don't want to be around other smokers. Tell her this. Don't alienate her and do cruel things to her because she has made a choice you don't agree with. Tell her that you love her and it hurts to see her doing something that you know is potentially life-threatening. Tell her how hard it was for you to quit, as she may want to do some day. Give her information. And love.


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

I remember one of my friends was having a hard time with everybody pressuring her to smoke when she was a teen. So, she decided to use the fact that she was on birth control pills as an excuse not to smoke, because of the increased risk of certain health problems. People started leaving her alone about the smoking thing after awhile.

Just remind your daughter that eventually she may want to have a baby, and she'd have to quit then so she doesn't harm the baby, so why even start? Or if she doesn't want to have a baby, she may choose to go on birth control pills, in which case, it would be a smart move to not smoke then, either. They're more immediate side effects, that are within comprehension for a teenager, than the "you may get cancer 30+ years down the line" thing. Plus, a lot of the really decent guys out there don't smoke, and don't want to date a girl who smokes.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't read this hole thread yet, but I wanted to add that nothing made me laugh more is when my mother would scream in my face, "YOU WILL NOT SMOKE!!" All the while waving a cigarette in my face.

I honestly believe as long as DH smokes she is not going to quit. I didn't quit until I got married and DH is allergic to cig. smoke. I didn't want to and I didn't see a reason too. All my friends smoked, my parents smoked, my friends parents smoked. And like I was going to listen to my parents tell me to quit doing something they themselves did. And the, "I am of legal age and your not," is a cop out simply used to justify your DH's own smoking.

If he truly cares about his daughters smoking and truly wants her to stop, I think they should do it together!! Nothing works better than support and someone else quiting with you.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I haven't seen the movie, but I do remember going through the worst of the withdrawl and reading about the tobacco industry and just getting angrier and angrier.

I saved this from my personal library at the Q:

Quote:

I live in E-Tennessee and we grow tobacco for a living (or did). If you guys having the horrible cravings could see what is in this stuff you might think twice! Picture a 3 inch Catapillar type worm about as big as your thumb. There are thousands in an acre of tobacco and there is no way you can get them all out. They are baled and processed right along with barn floor dirt bird droppings dead snakes and many other creepy critters that are found in tobacco patches. We didnt put these in on purpose and did all we could to keep them out but despite your best efforts not everything is kept out of the tobacco. Just food for thought. Im on day 10 and remembering the old days working in the tobacco barn saying to our-selves I cant believe we smoke this crap!
I'm not sure if the "EEEEEW!" factor is Kayla's style or not, but it got me digging deeper and deeper into just what sort of business I was supporting with my addiction; at the time I couldn't care about my health or my finances, but I still cared about humanity and how my actions were impacting others.

As one ex-smoker to another, you know we can't force another person to quit if they don't want to; you and I had to decide that we were going to do it for ourselves.

Neither of my children smoke, but believe me, they picked up on a lot of little mistakes I made when I was younger and I have my share of regrets and things I can't fix no matter how much I wish I could.


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elfine*
make her smoke a whole pack of full-strenght marlboro one after the other (under the threat of being grounded, or something like that). That should gross her out from smoking anymore.
When I was a teen, I have a friend who's parents did that, and that was the end of her smoker's life.

This DID NOT work with me. Or, any of my friends, either.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if this will help but both my parents smoke and rather than be hypocrites they gave all of us permission to smoke when we could buy the cigs ourselves. I think it took the rebelling factor away because none of us- there are 6!- smoke.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilsishomemade*
This DID NOT work with me. Or, any of my friends, either.

Me either, see from above:

Quote:

they even put a bucket over my head and made me smoke until I barfed
I am not advocating for teens to be allowed to smoke but I know that nothing short of my parents locking me in the house and not letting me out would have stopped me from smoking. I hope that I am never faced with this situation but if I am I would rather have an honest teenager that smokes than a teen that smokes and lies to me.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I totally know stopping her is out of my control. When she isnt under my wing at home and out on her own she has to make her own choices. I think I have said my peace to her, she knows I am not ok with it, She knows it can hurt her and that hurts me, she knows that daddy does it and that bothers me as well, she knows she is only hurting herself and she is the only person who can make the choice to light up. Thanks for all your advice. I knew punishing her was silly to do but you just want them to make better choices then you did , ya know?


----------



## Shann (Dec 19, 2003)

There truly isn't any way that you are going to stop her until (and IF) she wants to stop on her own. This is a battle you may not win, and will just have to live with it and work around it.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

It may have started out as rebelling, peer pressure, experimenting, but maybe she is ADDICTED now and can't stop so easily. Same as your DH. Maybe he should bargain with her, BOTH of them try to quit.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

ITA that I would much rather have an honest smoking child than a lying sneaking smoking (or even non-smoking) one. Seriously.

I don't agree that the adult telling the child not to smoke necessarily has to be a non/ex-smoker though... The reason I NEVER tried a cigarette is because my Aunt told me never to. She was very addicted to cigarettes all the years that I've been around and tried to quit numerous times (she actually just passed away last year







from an asthma attack... at the age of 47). She told me that I didn't want to end up like her. My parents don't smoke - never have, but two grandparents and a few aunts do/did when I was younger. My parents telling me not to smoke didn't have a big impact on me because they had never tried it so what did they know? But my aunt who knew about smoking firsthand told me not to do it so that carried a lot of weight with me.

But at this point with your dd, I agree that your dh is being a hypocrite by not at least TRYING to quit... at least if he would put forth the effort then it would encourage your dd to stop as well.

love and peace.


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

No one has said this yet- forcing someone to smoke a pack of cigarettes will only ensure that they become MORE addicted. It will not help.

It sounds like for your dh this could be a power thing. If he thinks smoking is so bad, why doesn't he quit? Because it's hard, and he's not ready. But somehow everyone expects your dd to be able to because she's a minor and under your control.

I smoked starting in 6th grade. I have had a life of quitting (even for years at a time) and starting again. There was no amount of punishment that could keep me from doing it- in fact, the more I was pressured not to, the more determined I was to do it. I really agree with this advice:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
At this point you have made your opinion known and had her prove by the paper that she has researched the implications. I'd drop it. If she is rebelling then your reinforcement of how much you dislike it is not going to encourage her to quit. Kids this age need to explore their own power in the world and IMO she probably is doing that.

The more this comes up, the more fixated she'll be, and the more she will want to smoke- rebellion aside- it's the addict's way. Don't think about polar bears for the next two minutes, so to speak.

She knows what the consequences are. You don't have to like what she does, but you don't want to set the stage for you'll-do-what-I-say-until-you're-18 because when she is 18, she will go wild on you, if she doesn't do it before then. IME, the less a child has to rebel against, the less they rebel.


----------



## Lazyhead (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi I'm a lurker. My dd is 2.
But I started smoking when I was 14 and quit when I was 29. Because I got pregnant. Nobody could make me stop smoking. No lectures from my mom or dh or gloating friends or the desire for a lung-brush after smoking 2 pack of cigs in a bar in one night.
She knows you don't approve. She knows that you smoked and dh smokes. I honestly don't think there's much you can do. I would suggest dh and dd quit together but if he isn't into it...


----------



## fierymyst (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

I live in E-Tennessee and we grow tobacco for a living (or did). If you guys having the horrible cravings could see what is in this stuff you might think twice! *Picture a 3 inch Catapillar type worm about as big as your thumb*. There are thousands in an acre of tobacco and there is no way you can get them all out. They are baled and processed right along with barn floor *dirt, bird droppings, dead snakes, and many other creepy critters that are found in tobacco patches*. We didnt put these in on purpose and did all we could to keep them out but despite your best efforts not everything is kept out of the tobacco. Just food for thought. Im on day 10 and remembering the old days working in the tobacco barn saying to our-selves I cant believe we smoke this crap!

uke
So glad I have never smoked!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierymyst*

uke
So glad I have never smoked!










: Seriously...

love and peace.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

DH came to me last night and said he wanted to quit smoking, which took me back. I havent heard him say that in years. He says he wants to quit smoking and lose 30 pounds. Wonder what girl was checking him out <tic> lol


----------



## Crazy Basil (May 22, 2006)

I think most of the pps have covered everything, but I did want to chime in too. I'm pretty much a lurker, but your daughter sounds a lot like me a while back!

One of the previous posts mentioned that people who have quit both heroin and tobacco will tell you that tobacco is harder to give up. A bit of related background - my father, who I never met, died when I was 8 from alcohol and other addiction related illnesses. My mom never condemned or spoke badly of him in front of me, but it was also not kept secret that he was a troubled soul. I briefly smoked on and off around the same age as your daughter, about 15-17. My mom and I had, and still have, a great relationship, but if she had gotten in my face and forbade me from doing it, I probably would have rebelled and might still be smoking today.

Instead, the time she caught me "red handed" she calmly asked "Was that a cigarette in your hand?" When I replied with a yes, she looked me square in eye and very calmly said to me "Mark (my father) once told me, that of all that things, heroin included, that he was or ever had been addicted to, cigarettes were the one thing he would never, ever be able to give up." She paused a minute and turned and walked out of my room and never said another word about it.

After that it really lost whatever interest it had held for me before. I had MANY friends who smoked, my step-dad smoked, my SO still smokes a little bit (only outside!) but I've never really wanted to try it again. Before that, I hadn't ever considered that it was actually worse than a lot of other drugs out there and I think that's true of a lot of teens. It's legal so it seems less harmful than hard drugs, but thinking about it being more addictive than heroin really made an impression on me personally.

I guess my point is that I agree with all the pps that say you can't force it, which it sounds like you know already anyway. I think it's GREAT if your DH really wants to quit because I also agree that setting the example will mean more than anything else you could do. I also think that volunteering is a good idea, though I would avoid making it feel like a punishment. Maybe finding somewhere you could volunteer together or even as a whole family...? I think it might make a much bigger impression on your daughter if you did it with her so she could see you were more concerned than angry. Sending her somewhere by herself might seem punitive. I agree that keeping focused on the health aspect and the LONG and disgusting history of the tobacco industry will probably go much, MUCH farther.

Also, obviously not knowing anything beyond your posts it's impossible to really make any really accurate comments, but I wanted to mention that I also told my mom the occasional lies about different things during that same age. We were, and are, very close and I couldn't really tell you why I wanted to hide things from her, but I did. It was never anything dangerous or important, just little stupid things that I didn't feel like telling her. I suspect it's just a part of growing up and trying to carve out bits of independence. I'm not saying not to worry about it, because it is certainly troublesome, but just that I hope you don't take it TOO personally or get too focused on something that *might* not be that big of a deal. My boy is only 2, so I've got a long way to go still, but I'm a little nervous about the teen years for sure! I just remember that it was hard to be 15&#8230; really hard.

I'm wishing you the best and hoping it works out!


----------



## FrozenMommy (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anka*
I think you need to get your DH to understand the hypocrisy of what he's doing. I know at 15 I felt I was old enough to do as I please, and so were most of my friends... so I wouldn't be suprised if that is what your daughter is thinking too. There is also the teen belief of immortality. You know, it never happens to me. Hence why all the information in the world will not help. because SHE of course won't ever get sick from smoking. I mean... her daddy hasn't.

The "do as I tell you, because that's what I tell you" argument never ever worked on me. Still doesn't

















:

Maybe they can quit together, a little father-daughter bonding?


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

Thank you for all your wonderful post! I think we may volenteer as a family, or at least me and DD and DS#1 (he wants to cure cancer, at 7 this is what he has chosen as his lifes work hehe)


----------



## JMKM1991 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that the hospital volunteer is a great idea... i also smoked heavily (2 pks a day) from when i was 17 untill a few months before i married my wife at 23 to this day i regret ever starting i'm now 38, and i've lost my father, and fatherinlaw to smoking, and my mother is slowly dying from it now i quit the hard way i didnt use a quitnet or gum or patches. i just ran out of cigs one day and realized all the money i was wasting buying them.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

My husband wants to quit its offical. I am so happy about this. He also wants to loose 30 pounds and start working out as a family. He even went for walk with me and the kids.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

I know this is a seriuos thread but my first thought to do, based on the thread title was: Well if you have a smoking teen, hurry up and water hose them down


----------



## Crazy Basil (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinas3muskateers*
My husband wants to quit its offical. I am so happy about this. He also wants to loose 30 pounds and start working out as a family. He even went for walk with me and the kids.









It sounds like things are taking a positive turn, YAY!

My SO is working on "becoming a non-smoker" too! (He explained to me that "quitting" is a negative and that he prefers "becoming" something over quitting something else... whatever works!)

*Sending your daughter AND your husband positive, non-smoking vibes*


----------

